# Looking for a story.



## AngelStryker (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok, I know I ran across this story on this site... It's a story about a group of high school girls that plans to fatten up one of their friends who is considered the favorite to win homecoming queen to make sure she doesn't win and they end up gaining with her without noticing. In the end she still ends up getting the crown.

... That's all I can remember...


----------



## Mac5689 (Sep 8, 2010)

AngelStryker said:


> Ok, I know I ran across this story on this site... It's a story about a group of high school girls that plans to fatten up one of their friends who is considered the favorite to win homecoming queen to make sure she doesn't win and they end up gaining with her without noticing. In the end she still ends up getting the crown.
> 
> ... That's all I can remember...



I think i know the story ur talking about, but for some reason i can't quite remember the name of it. I want to say Homecoming something, but i don't think its right.


----------



## AngelStryker (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah, that's all I could come up with. I had the story saved on my comp at some point but I had to get the hard drive wiped earlier this year so I lost it.


----------



## TheRealGhostbuster (Sep 9, 2010)

"The fattening of a possible prom queen" is the name of the story. i know it was posted on here but i think it was slightly re-written


----------



## Tad (Sep 9, 2010)

Note that most/all of the stories featuring characters under 18 years of age were removed, so it might be no longer available.


----------



## AngelStryker (Sep 10, 2010)

I thought that's what might've happened, even though I never remember their ages being stated in the story. Kinda sucks that all those great stories were just tossed in the can for something like that...


----------



## Discodave (Sep 16, 2010)

My good dead of the year. If the names right, this is the story you meant

http://www.oocities.com/thefaartist/thefatteningofapossiblepromqueen.html


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Sep 17, 2010)

My first story. Can't believe you found a copy of that. It's an incomplete version though, I finished it but I lost that copy. 

Someone on here though did finish the story for me, just can't remember who. 

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## Perry White (Sep 18, 2010)

There's also a story by Matt L. about this which is unfortunately in holding. _Bringing down the Queen Bee_

_The Fattening of the Prom Queen_ by John was just linked, it is also in our holding area. After looking it over, there are no age mentions and no underage characters from what I see, so I have put it back onto the site. It's not located here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6169


As it has been touched on, I have been looking through the holding area(Where all the purged stories go) and have been sporadically editing and reading stories to put back onto the forums here. Stories were pulled quite hastily in many of the original sifting, and ones that didn't and do not break any of our rules. 

So the issue is still being looked at, and is one of the things I do most(Which is why you see Lou primarily editing Recent Additions). Although in recent months I've been quite busy outside the site. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Perry White (Sep 18, 2010)

Jake (JMJ) said:


> My first story. Can't believe you found a copy of that. It's an incomplete version though, I finished it but I lost that copy.
> 
> Someone on here though did finish the story for me, just can't remember who.
> 
> Jake (JMJ)



:doh: Replied before you posted, but didn't submit until well later. I assume you're okay with having this story back on the site? Let me know.


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm still frustrated that many of my stories were removed from this forum as well as the works of other authors. Rehashing old news isn't worth the time but it was a bloody damned shame.


----------



## Perry White (Sep 18, 2010)

I agree, I wasn't a fan of it either.  If you wish to have your stories back on the site, you could always rework them and take out age references and change underage characters to 18 where applicable. 

Barring that, I'd do it with your permission but it will take me a great while.


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Sep 18, 2010)

It's ok, you can post either version, I don't mind. 

Jake (JMJ)


----------

